# Fluoxitine and pregnacare



## Wishingforbump (Aug 19, 2012)

Please could you tell me if it is safe to take pregnacare pre conception whilst on 20mg of fluoxitine? I've heard there are certain supplements you can't take on this medication?? Fanx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Pregnacare conception is just a vitamin and mineral nutritional supplement and I can't think of any reason why it would be dangerous with fluoxetine.


----------

